# probs with the bose system



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

i'm posting this in both forums for maybe more response. how can i add subs & an amp to the factory bose system?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

Just get a line converter. that allows you to tap into the high level speaker inputs for the signal to the amp. It's not very expensive.



pb_paulie_b said:


> *ttt *


----------

